# Producer? Want $? Then read this.



## eversleep (Jul 7, 2011)

My band's looking for a producer to make our music. We do all different kinds of songs in different genres so you gotta be good all around. Rock, R&B, pop, techno, dance, blues, soul, folk, any mixture of the aforementioned, some experimental stuff, we go all across the board. Just respond with samples of your work and we'll discuss prices, probably paid by check in the mail.


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2011)

You're looking for a producer on the internet? What, is he going to do all this stuff remotely?
No no no no no


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jul 7, 2011)

Producing can be done over the internet for electronically composed material, like most techno/house/trance is these days, but when you're working with actual instruments, you deffo want somebody local who you can work with.


----------

